# MBTI Types as Brands of Cereal



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

*INFP = Froot Loops

...because they are fruity ass birds.





** INFJ = Special K

...because they think they're God's gift to the world.





ENFP = Frosted Flakes

...because they are high as a mothafucka.





ENFJ = Reese's Puffs

...because WTF REESE'S FOR BREAKFAST?





INTP = Rice Krispies

...because they snap, crackle, and explode all over your bitch ass.





INTJ = Count Chocula

...because they don't play no games, bitch.





ENTP = Lucky Charms

...because they like to steal other people's shit.





ENTJ = Apple Jacks

...because they are a bunch of liars.





ISTP = Cinnamon Toast Crunch

...because they can't figure out what makes it taste so good.





ISTJ = Grape Nuts

...because you feel constipated just watching them do their daily routine.





ESTP = Wheaties

...because they will pump your bitch ass up whether you like it or not.





ESTJ = Fruity Pebbles

...because Barney's your bitch.





ISFP = Cocoa Puffs

...because they are fucking cuckoo.





ISFJ = Cheerios

...because they are worried about your bitch ass eating healthy.





ESFP = Honeycomb

...because they're batshit insane if you give them sugar.





ESFJ = Alpha-Bits

...because they're full of artificial sweetness.*




(Much credit due to TurranMC.)


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Selene said:


> (Much credit due to TurranMC.)


Yes! We made this after talking about the way Perseus types people as animals in Ventrilo. Selene is awesome for putting it all together! I hope you guys enjoy it.


Also I apologize for all the curse words.. Yes that was mostly me >_<


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

This doesn't change the fact that Jimmy Buffett's music is horrible. Every time I hear "Margaritaville" on the radio when I'm driving, I feel like getting into a car accident on purpose. I mean look at this picture:










Can a person get any lamer? I don't think so.


----------



## murkrow (Oct 12, 2009)

I disagree on most of them.

I don't care if it's a joke. I judge this to be a nearly absolute failure.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

How can you not like Jimmy Buffet? His music is amazing when you're chilling on a boat or in the sun.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

murkrow said:


> I disagree on most of them.
> 
> I don't care if it's a joke. I judge this to be a nearly absolute failure.


Dude you're on ventrilo crying every damn day you need to chill out bro rofl


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

murkrow said:


> I disagree on most of them.
> 
> I don't care if it's a joke. I judge this to be a nearly absolute failure.


LOL. It's not a failure until alizeé says:



alizée le fluff said:


> This thread, Selene, is one of your minuses.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I totally thought Froot Loops before even opening this thread. Right on.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I approve.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with mine, but I thought possibly Sugar Puff's for ENFP too.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

They're after me lucky charms.


The reason is a bit stupid but I like the cereal Idea. Only an ENTP would make a pot of gold marshmallow, or a clover, or a shot glass.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

What about Trix? Captain Crunch?


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

We originally had Cap'n Crunch for ENTJ, but we couldn't think of a description beyond the obvious "they like to take charge of people", which isn't that funny.

Trix...hehe.


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

Lol, well thanks for the laugh at least, but grape-nuts... really...


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Stoic said:


> Lol, well thanks for the laugh at least, but grape-nuts... really...


Lol, sorry. I mean, they're not that bad... :laughing:


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Essay said:


> What about Trix? Captain Crunch?


It was really hard to think of something funny for some of the types and/or brands of cereal. We did our best!


----------



## djf863000 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice, but I don't like chocolate.


----------

